# R34 interior mirror and drivers door card



## Paul Hackley (Jan 3, 2003)

Both parts could come from a GTR or GTT, my door card has almost black fabric section but Im game to take black or grey, must be in good nick.


----------



## Giò (May 15, 2019)

hi Paul, do you need only the driver side?


----------



## Paul Hackley (Jan 3, 2003)

Yes just the drivers side


----------



## Giò (May 15, 2019)

Sorry, I sell R/L set, from gtr with gray fabric section.


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

I've got front & rear cards from M-Spec in black leather if you changed the lot.


----------



## R34GTRvspec2nur (Dec 28, 2016)

I have both door cover and rear view mirror .


----------

